# A "Flywheel-Gear driven" wood splitter problem.



## Mark51 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello, people.  Another durn newbie, here.  

I need to get a wood splitter.
I've used only Hydraulic splitters before,
and not very much experience even with them.
However, a "flywheel/gear driven" model is available,
allegedly 34 ton, 6.5 HP gas motor,
maybe the maker is "Rapid Fast" ?, unknown model number.
The "auto retract mechanism" apparently needs repair.
Looks like...





Does anybody know of this type of splitter?
Are these "flywheel/gear" models usually reliable?
Where can I get (online) an Owner's Manual for it?
How complex is the "auto retract mechanism"?
I am fairly capable, mechanically.

I'd appreciate any input.

Thanks very much.

Mark51


----------



## chrispr1 (Jul 7, 2014)

When I split, it's a relaxing and enjoyable process. When you use a splitter like that, it's a tense and nerve racking experience. Once you throw that lever, the ram is going to move, regardless if what is in it's way. I'm just much more comfortable with traditional hydraulic splitters. If you're still interested in it, try to see one in person and in operation; it's one thing to watch a you tube video if the ram pushing back, but an altogether different experience to watch it in person.

PS. I split and stacked 10 cords in a little over two days. I dont need to go any faster.


----------



## dougand3 (Jul 7, 2014)

Here's a youtube video of a DR Rapid Fire Pro.  
I'd question the ram and rack teeth - would they hold up to hard to split wood? I could envision putting a gnarly round of sweet gum on there and parts start to flying.


----------



## Mark51 (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, thanks for the reply, Chrispr1.  Frankly, though,
I WANT the ram to move when I throw the lever.
If I'm dumb enough to have my finger in the way,
then I deserve the results.
You can surmise that I do not vote for Democrats.  

I'm also not interested in super-speed...  just results.

DougAnd3: Wow! Thanks for that video link.
It shows a bit about how this thing is maybe supposed to work.

Do you (or anybody else?) know who makes this thing?
Where can I find an Owner's Manual?

Thanks.


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 8, 2014)

I think that Rapid Fast is a Chinese version playing on the Rapid Fire name.  Pass.

The SpeeCo version that was released a couple years ago had issues, and I haven't seen it back on the market.

There's nothing wrong with flywheel splitters.  You may have to hit tough rounds a couple times, but there's nothing faster in straight grained wood.

There was a Wood Wolf splitter, but I don't think they're made anymore.  Those who have DR Rapid Fire model seem to be pleased with it.  The Super Split has a longer track record, and I would not hesitate to buy one.


----------



## chrispr1 (Jul 8, 2014)

If you were going to consider any of these, the Super Split should be the only one on your list.  It has the longest track record, most options, and as far as I know, is still all American made. Tractor Supply was selling the Speecos until they had to destroy/make inoperative them because of terrible Chinese manufacturing.  Just be careful with them; they don't tolerate even the smallest of errors.


----------



## SawdustSA (Jul 8, 2014)

From what I have read:  If the auto retract is sticky it could be due to a bent/damaged track on which the ram is sliding.  Could be tricky to repair.


----------



## blades (Jul 8, 2014)

Once the speeco and the dr units hit the market it wasn't long before a bit of a flood of similar units under various names hit the coast, seems to have petered out as of late,  but I have not spent any time looking for quite awhile. did a quick search, That particular model Is $2199 new.  For that kind of green stamps go to super split and talk to Paul, to get something worthwhile with total support.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Jul 8, 2014)

Try searching for "mechanical log splitter owners manual" add brand name.


----------



## chrispr1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Or try 'kinetic log splitter' and there are some results there.


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 8, 2014)

To me, the manual is not the issue.  Where do you get spare parts for such an orphaned product?

If you want a flywheel/kinetic splitter, go with Super Split.


----------



## Butcher (Jul 8, 2014)

Spend a day lifting big rounds on to the table. Or spend your time noodleing the big ones small enough to pick them up. I will stick to a hydraulic vertical and horizontal splitter myself.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 9, 2014)

Neighbor is currently using both my hydraulic splitter and my Amish neighbor's home built fly wheel type splitter.

He says the flywheel splitter is faster, but he says you really need to be watching things as it can sometimes send wood flying . . . also says while my splitter is slower, it's a lot easier to use on the big stuff and the gnarly wood.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jul 9, 2014)

My opinion.....stay away from that........
How much is it new and used, just curious even though I would never have a desire to own one.....thanks


----------



## 711mhw (Jul 9, 2014)

I think the return is by a simple spring. What's the asking price? 
Welcome to Hearth.


----------



## flyingcow (Jul 10, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> Neighbor is currently using both my hydraulic splitter and my Amish neighbor's home built fly wheel type splitter.
> 
> He says the flywheel splitter is faster, but he says you really need to be watching things as it can sometimes send wood flying . . . also says while my splitter is slower, it's a lot easier to use on the big stuff and the gnarly wood.




Most of my Amish are missing a finger or two. ????? OSHA?they've never heard of that.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 10, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> Most of my Amish are missing a finger or two. ????? OSHA?they've never heard of that.



You should see them running around on a roof while doing an installation.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jul 10, 2014)

No prices yet, new and used?


----------



## chrispr1 (Jul 11, 2014)

A new super split is close to 3k with some options. Used in CL they're between 1500-2000 depending on condition


----------



## blades (Jul 18, 2014)

I posted the price of unit in Question the first couple of replies $ 2199 new.


----------

